
Pirate Bay Sale on Life Support - vaksel
http://mashable.com/2009/07/28/pirate-bay-life-support/
======
cabalamat
I never thought this deal would go through -- it doesn't make sense either for
GGF or TPB. IMO the most likely possibility is that it was all just a stock
pump-and-dump scheme by major shareholders of GGF.

